# Something changed and I don’t know how to fix it



## Minnieme103 (Jul 12, 2018)

So my bird is a little over a year and she’s the sweetest thing. When ever I came into my room she’s greet me with a happy chip and beg to be let out. She’d follow me everywhere I went and loved head scratches from me. Now she still very vocal but hates leaving her cage when she is out refuses to sit with me and hangs out on her hangy thingy I got for her when I first got her and would rather stay where she’s at that come along with me. When ever I come near her she strikes at me and hisses and won’t let me scratch her. I’ve tried the rebounding techniques I’ve read about. I’ve sat by her cage and chilled with her and I’ve started feeding her out of my hand in hopes she starts to trust me again but she’d rather not eat than sit with me and it’s rather disheartening that I went from her number one person to the bottom of the sock drawer. Does anyone have any advice on how to fix our bond or what might have broken it?


----------



## adelpks (Aug 26, 2015)

There's a good chance she's going through a hormonal change, and will go back to normal when breeding season ends. Have a read on the forum about hormones it'll give you some tips of what to do


----------

